# Colbalt aquatics Neo-Therm heater anyone?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

This heater looks awesome and I am thinking about asking for one for Christmas! Any opinions on this heater?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Absolutely the best heater I've ever used  It's accurate and never fluctuates. I highly recommend them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> Absolutely the best heater I've ever used  It's accurate and never fluctuates. I highly recommend them.


Yay! What wattage do you have and what size tankndo you have it in? Is it compact?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I have two actually (the new one just came in the mail after I sent that first comment lol) I have a 25W which is currently in a 2 gallon and the new 50W is in a 5 gallon. I've had the 25W one in the 2 gallon for the time I've had it (almost 2 months?) and it has worked flawlessly. I'm in the process of doing some tank rearranging and redecorating and it will be moving to a 3 gallon in the next couple of weeks I'm hoping. I'd like to try it out in a 5 gallon since it's rated up to 6 gallons, but my house is pretty cold (about 66-68F) so I go with 50W heaters for my 5 gallon tanks.

About the size, it's very very thin, and sticks close to the tank wall - but it's pretty long as far as heaters go, and can't be installed sideways. And that's the *only* con I can come up with right now lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> I have two actually (the new one just came in the mail after I sent that first comment lol) I have a 25W which is currently in a 2 gallon and the new 50W is in a 5 gallon. I've had the 25W one in the 2 gallon for the time I've had it (almost 2 months?) and it has worked flawlessly. I'm in the process of doing some tank rearranging and redecorating and it will be moving to a 3 gallon in the next couple of weeks I'm hoping. I'd like to try it out in a 5 gallon since it's rated up to 6 gallons, but my house is pretty cold (about 66-68F) so I go with 50W heaters for my 5 gallon tanks.
> 
> About the size, it's very very thin, and sticks close to the tank wall - but it's pretty long as far as heaters go, and can't be installed sideways. And that's the *only* con I can come up with right now lol


Thanks for the info! 

I read that the 25w and 50w models are only 6.5in long....Now idk if that is true...but do you think it would safely fit vertically in a standard 2.5g tank?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

They say that they are 6.5 inches tall but I think they're a little longer... I wanted to put one in a standard glass 2.5 gallon tank but unless there's no substrate, I don't think it will fit. Give me a few minutes and I'll take the one out of Gilligan's tank and take a couple of pictures for you of it in comparison to my 2.5 gallon


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> They say that they are 6.5 inches tall but I think they're a little longer... I wanted to put one in a standard glass 2.5 gallon tank but unless there's no substrate, I don't think it will fit. Give me a few minutes and I'll take the one out of Gilligan's tank and take a couple of pictures for you of it in comparison to my 2.5 gallon


Thank you so much! I actually dont have substrate in my 2.5g so that wouldnt be an issue for me


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> They say that they are 6.5 inches tall but I think they're a little longer... I wanted to put one in a standard glass 2.5 gallon tank but unless there's no substrate, I don't think it will fit. Give me a few minutes and I'll take the one out of Gilligan's tank and take a couple of pictures for you of it in comparison to my 2.5 gallon


If it isn't any trouble, could you measure the heater as well? After reading through this thread and looking at the reviews online, I'm interested in purchasing a 50-watt for my 5g when the winter months begin.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

This pic is holding the heater on the outside of the tank (I don't have the suction cups on it)
http://i.imgur.com/f6TsKnQ.jpg

This one is of the heater held at water level, it has a 'water line' where the water has to reach up to.
http://i.imgur.com/wopZczA.jpg

This shows how much space is at the bottom in exactly the same place I was holding it in the second picture, there's probably a little less than an inch of space.
http://i.imgur.com/X689N4M.jpg

Hope that helps


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> This pic is holding the heater on the outside of the tank (I don't have the suction cups on it)
> http://i.imgur.com/f6TsKnQ.jpg
> 
> This one is of the heater held at water level, it has a 'water line' where the water has to reach up to.
> ...


Thanks! That did help....but it looks like it might be kinda risky to put it in a 2.5....At least from what I can see from the pictures :/


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh also are you holding it so that its minimum water level line is at the water surface point?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, I tried to hold it so that it would be as far from the bottom as it could be, but also still be about where the minimum water level line would be too. It's just a taller heater. If it were able to be installed sideways it would be perfect!

For Gallifrey - measurements!
6.5 inches, as advertised
http://i.imgur.com/bIXmuDP.jpg

Less than 1/2 inch thick:
http://i.imgur.com/m0b9b3V.jpg

About 2 inches wide:
http://i.imgur.com/3DIQRNo.jpg


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh...I think I could make 6.5 inches work....I think I just saw your review on amazon lol...the one about the baby betta? XP


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Haha yeah, i just got an email from amazon saying "Someone said your review was helpful!" lol Also, just a hint - you can get them for about $5 cheaper if you search on ebay and it's free shipping, so saving about $10 total  I suppose Amazon might have a better return policy though lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> Haha yeah, i just got an email from amazon saying "Someone said your review was helpful!" lol Also, just a hint - you can get them for about $5 cheaper if you search on ebay and it's free shipping, so saving about $10 total  I suppose Amazon might have a better return policy though lol


Yep, I said your review was helpful  I will check out ebay!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing says you _have_ to install your heater vertically (except custom --- from the days when heaters were not submersible). I fact there are advantages to installing them horizontally.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I prefer to install them sideways as well, but on the instructions that came with the heater it states to not install it sideways - which is why I said it


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been looking at these too. Glad to hear they work well!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Nothing says you _have_ to install your heater vertically (except custom --- from the days when heaters were not submersible). I fact there are advantages to installing them horizontally.


Good point...I mean, if its fully submersible, then what difference does it make? I would imagine placing it horizontally would help it distribute heat throughout the tank better and faster...


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

I have the 25W in my 5.5 gallon. You can check the temperature at a glance, no calibrations, and it's smaller than pretty much every adjustable heater out there. 

It has a 3 Year warranty too. Merle is always at a perfect 78 degrees. Worth the extra cost, I highly recommend it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> I prefer to install them sideways as well, but on the instructions that came with the heater it states to not install it sideways - which is why I said it


Oh...hmm...I wonder why? I guess its just the way its wired or something?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't know - but it has a picture diagram... don't install it upside down (duh lol), don't install it sideways, and then the correct way to install it - which is vertically. It would be awful convenient to be able to install it sideways


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> I don't know - but it has a picture diagram... don't install it upside down (duh lol), don't install it sideways, and then the correct way to install it - which is vertically. It would be awful convenient to be able to install it sideways


It sure would...maybe slightly tilted would be okay? Im just worried about evaporation really, you know? /:


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, it's the reason I didn't put it in my 2.5 gallon along with the fact that I have substrate in it. I sent an inquiry to cobalt aquatics via their website to see if there was some reason why it couldn't be installed sideways - I'll let you know when I get an answer


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TiffanyP said:


> Yeah, it's the reason I didn't put it in my 2.5 gallon along with the fact that I have substrate in it. I sent an inquiry to cobalt aquatics via their website to see if there was some reason why it couldn't be installed sideways - I'll let you know when I get an answer


Wow thanks! That's very helpful


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> Yeah, I tried to hold it so that it would be as far from the bottom as it could be, but also still be about where the minimum water level line would be too. It's just a taller heater. If it were able to be installed sideways it would be perfect!
> 
> For Gallifrey - measurements!
> 6.5 inches, as advertised
> ...



Thanks for doing all that. I am also saving up for this heater. I was concerned about putting it in my 2 gallon spec but judging by your measurements it should work as the tanks taller.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, I have one in a 2 gallon Petco Hex tank and it works like a charm  I had a thermometer in there for over a month to see how steady it worked and it never deviated a single degree - I took the thermometer out for use in another tank, but I still check periodically to make sure it's still working well and it definitely is


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There's probably some legal reason not to install it horizontally. I'm sure there's no physical reason. There are too many advantages to horizontal. That really limits that heater.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Your probably right. I've worked with safety regulation agencies and to have your product certified you have to follow their rules. Same as hagen having to put a max water line but everyone saying the fully submerge it. CSA. Now that I've said all that I've worked with so many agencies I tend to listen to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a MIN wate- line for when you follow their directions to install it vertically. Just inviting another mistake a keeper can make to blow up his setup.

I lay all mine down. They work better and I don't have to unplug them for water changes.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I looked at a few hagens in Canada and it said MAX water line. Upon contacting hagen they agree it can be submerged.

It sure makes it confusing when some say MIN and some say MAX

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A MAX waterline would be appropriate for a non-submersible heater. The only Hagens Ive seen are submersible. It make sense that they would have MIN water lines.

I'm not sure you can easily buy a non-submersible these days....or why anybody would want one.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Why would there be a legal only reason? Im confused...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Ask a lawyer...LoL hehe They can see the sky falling in every breeze.

Maybe they think some idiot would install it trapping the wire underneath and then leave it on while removing all the water. That's the kind of paranoid a good liability attorney has to be.

They don't care that it doesn't work as well that way.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Exactly who would want want that cannot be submerged. That's the reason I walked away after looking at a few of hagens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

All I know about is the Hagen elite series. I bought a bunch of 25W when they were on sale at Amazon. They're submersible. I didn't even know they made any other kind of adjustable heater.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> Yeah, I tried to hold it so that it would be as far from the bottom as it could be, but also still be about where the minimum water level line would be too. It's just a taller heater. If it were able to be installed sideways it would be perfect!
> 
> For Gallifrey - measurements!
> 6.5 inches, as advertised
> ...


Thanks so much! It's a bit smaller than my current heater (length-wise), which is even better. I like how it isn't too thick either. Definitely going to be getting that heater next month. ^______^


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

No problem!

I want to update on my 2nd heater that I got. It's a 50W and I put it in my 5 gallon with the babies. It works just as consistently as the 25W one, never varies a single degree in temperature. Even though it's only 64F in my house right now I can go to bed and wake up and it will be the exact same temperature - and it gets cold in here at night now! Only issue is, it's off by exactly 3 degrees. It's probably just this particular unit I have as I really believe that they have excellent quality products. I plan on keeping it and using it for as long as I can - it has a 3 year warranty so as long as it keeps holding the temperature consistent, I'll keep it in use.

Also, I still haven't heard anything back from my inquiry to them about why they can't be installed sideways. I'll definitely post again when I do


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Decided to order it a bit early! Found it on eBay for $41: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161090110442

Can't wait till it comes in. My current heater can't keep the temperature up (25w) to where I like it (79*F; it's holding anywhere between 70-75*F), and I've only been using it for less than a month. :\ It was fine when it was obviously hotter, but now that it's cooling down significantly, need new heater. Ugh, I'm so excited to get the new heater in the mail. ^_____^ (Going for 50-watt for my 5g. I think I'll just keep my current heater for summer.)


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Just another update - I still haven't received a response from them regarding my inquiry. I might send another one in, maybe the first didn't send correctly or something.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> Just another update - I still haven't received a response from them regarding my inquiry. I might send another one in, maybe the first didn't send correctly or something.


I'm thinking you can install it sideways because it is a little top heavy, and the clip seems like it wouldn't support the heater if it were turned sideways.

On another note: Best heater I've used! Out of the three I've tried prior. The temperature hasn't budged, only by one degree.


----------

